# Idea paint?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It's been a couple of years since we last used this product. 

Have any of you used the latex version of this? How does it compare to the old smelly formula?

I know prep is key to these coming out nice and usable.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish there was a way to edit the title for this thread.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I wish there was a way to edit the title for this thread.


What would you like it to be?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> What would you like it to be?


The word Paint spelled correctly lol. I was in a rush and didn't proof read as usual.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> What would you like it to be?


Thank you for fixing that.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

I used the oil version a while ago...did not know they have a latex version. Good to know


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

This is the best of the "dry-erase" paints. It's pretty damn expensive, though.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

No kidding, I have $2000 of the stuff sitting in my shop. It's going to 2 walls.(fairly big walls). The GC keeps asking when I am painting them. Every time he does I give him the same answer. The day the building gets turned over to the owners. I'll let you know how it turns out when I'm done.


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

Gracobucks said:


> No kidding, I have $2000 of the stuff sitting in my shop. It's going to 2 walls.(fairly big walls). The GC keeps asking when I am painting them. Every time he does I give him the same answer. The day the building gets turned over to the owners. I'll let you know how it turns out when I'm done.


Best idea. Too much $ at stake to have some electrician cut a hole through the wall.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

LaserLines said:


> Best idea. Too much $ at stake to have some electrician cut a hole through the wall.


That happened on our last one. Some dummy decided they wanted to put a TV dead center of the Idea painted wall, yes dead center of the idea paint. Sparky I will say did his best to not damage it. Once they touched it it voided any warranty it had.


----------

